# The Diet that is working for me!



## afatgirlafathorse (Feb 21, 2012)

Absolutely! I am not a big meal person - I am eating every couple of hours during the day, and have pretty much cut out white carbs... Surprisingly, I don't miss bread at all. I used to eat 2 slices every morning in a brekkie sandwich (turkey bacon, a fried (with no oil) egg, two slices of wheat toast) - I found if I cut the bread, I could add another egg and feel fuller longer.  We eat salads or two greens with any protein now instead of rice or potatoes.


----------

